# Ranch Sorting Pics



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Very awesome ;]!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

That is so cool! Our fair lets the 4-h'ers do roping and stuff just for fun, and I can't wait to try it.


----------

